# Aristocraft sprung chucks; How to install springs?



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm having some difficulty assembling Aristocraft sprung trucks. Those little springs are a pita! Is there a technique that works for you? If so please share…

This is on the surface seems an easy to accomplish task, but there is so little clearance to insert the springs which requires nearly fully compressing them and they aren’t happy and they’d rather fly away than be coerced into the truck assembly or onto there respective perches.

Thanks in advance,
Michael


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

A trick from the small scales is to run a thread thru the spring before starting. 
Doesn't help get it in but it's nice to have a leash on it when it tries to leave. 

Harvey C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a drop of AC cement on the springs and set them the brake hanger let dry for a min then slide into place. You can use a screw driver to help align them. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like RJ's idea to use a bit of CA glue.

In my experience, I've used the tweezers from a swiss army knife to compress the spring and then a small flat head screw driver to push the spring in to place. I have also cut one or two turns out of a spring with a pair of diagonal cutters to make it compress smaller.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one of these things that U pretty much have to figure out for Urself.. We can give U tips and 
tell U what we use to get them in there, but ultimately U'll have to figure how to do it for Urself, and what 
works best for U... Having said all that, I use a pair of duckbill tweezers that I custom configured for the 
job, works great too... Good luck...
Paul R...


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

There is a spring tool that kadee sells for putting springs in to their couplers. Basically it has a rod that comes out of the handle. The end of the rod is smashed to a flat washer like disk. The middle of this disk instead of having a hole has a bump on both sides. All you need do is stick this in to the coil on one end or the other and once its in the bump is on the inside of the coil and keeps it in. Then you can place one end of the spring and compress to clear the obstacles and uncompress in place. Then just pull the tool out. Here is a URL to a picture of it. (Not sure how to post a pic yet since this is my first post here) This should be easily scaled up for the large truck spring. 
http://www.toysperiod.com/kadee-235-spring-pic-tool-for-miniature-springs-new-pi-323.html?invis=0


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

To load small springs, I use a small screw driver that I insert between the tight coils at one end. Next I place the end of the spring, away from the screw driver, in position and then compress the spring with the screw driver and slide it into position. This usually works unless the spring doesn't compress enough to slide in. In that case I clip off a couple of coils.

Chuck N


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I do the small screwdriver trick with a lot of success. However, the thread trick works wonders to keep springs that go flying while you learn. 

I also advocate changing the Aristo springs out for Kadee centering springs. In my experience this frequently helps the trucks flex easier due to the lower spring-rate. 

Trot, the well sprung, fox...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chucks way is the only good way that i have found. it is the only way i have been doing it for years, Simple and quick.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have glued one end to the brake assembly on Aristo Trucks. I use either a Exacto knife to compress the spring and guide it into place. Or the corner of a Stanly knife

You will notice that at the end of the spring the coils are very close together in fact the touch. That is where I insert the knife blade to maneuver the spring into place. 

I have done this when putting roller bearings into Aristo Craft Trucks. Some times they zip right in . Other times you are making derogatory remarks about the parental origin of the guy who designed the piece of crap.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

hold a turn or two near one end with a Kadee 5-finger grabber tool and use that end to go over the first post. Then use a knife blade to compress the spring and guide the other end over the other post. Put a drop of CA on ONE end to hold it in place. I haven't had a single one pop out since I started using the CA.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips gentlemen I'll try again. 

Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep JJ you and I on the same page. Plain and simple and it works. Later RJD


----------

